# Testing Out New Liquids



## RoSsIkId (25/4/14)

Good day ladies and gents

So I am very proud to say its been 3days without any stinkys, even vaping while standing in a group of smokers it doesnt bother me. I just dont like the smells on me.

On Sunday I bought my devices and ever sice I have been doing research and I have been on this forum alot.

The gear I bought from Vape shop in Melrose Arch:
Eleaf iKit manual 1000mah
Mini BCC-S clear cartomizer
2.2 ohm coil

Eleaf iKit auto 650mah
Mini BCC-S clear cartomizer
2.2 ohm coil

I am very happy with it. Been vaping the liqua vanilla and american tobacco 18mg. Mixing them up and so on. But now with payday and not smoking I am going to spoil myself and popping in by Vapeking over the weekend. Will het 4 new juices.

So I just got to find out, with this mini tank and wanting to try out new flavours. Do I have to wash the tank out? With what can I wash it.

Thank you for all the information I have picked up so far

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (25/4/14)

hi @RoSsIkId 

congrats on your stinky free days man!!

that alone is an achievement on its own

its always advisable to wash out the tanks, especially when changing juice flavors.

normally running warm water through them does the trick quite well. so people even soak them for a few hours in hot water. this will clean them out good and solid.

you'd also want to clean out and dry burn the coil. when you pop in at vapeking, ask them to show you how to do this, coz sometimes it could be a bit daunting for a noob.

all the best bro and keep strong

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (25/4/14)

Congratulations @RoSsIkId - you deserve it to spoil yourself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

Congrats on your stinkie free days!!! You are doing really well!!!


----------



## Silver (26/4/14)

Congrats on being stinkie free @RoSsIkId - great achievement.

As for cleaning the tanks - I have not cleaned them in hot water every time I change flavours. Only if the flavour I was using was a very strong nasty one that I didnt like or didn't want any interference with the new flavour would I do a hot water wash. 

Otherwise, I would mostly just clean it with toilet paper - scrunch it up to make it roughly the same size as the tank and pull it through and twist it around to get most of the old flavour remnants out. After a while, this becomes quite easy. 

As for cleaning and dry burning the coils, yes, ask the guys at VapeKing to show you. 

On another note, make sure you have quite a few spare coils because after a while your flavour will deteriorate. What I have experienced is that its easy not to notice the deterioration because it happens so gradually. After a week or two, you are thinking to yourself, wow, I don't taste all that much. Then you try out a new device in a shop or a friend's new device with a new coil and think its much better than your device. So just change the coil every now and then and you will have a "brand new" vape experience all over again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (27/4/14)

Im using the 2.2 ohm and see that they sell up to a 2.5 ohm. I asked the guys at Vapeking if the coils they got will fit my ismoka device and it was a prompt no. so gotta fork out R4o for one coil.

So been tasting the new juices, 1st one to go in was the topq energy drink, at the time it was to sweet for me. will try it again later.

By far my most enjoyable one is the vk vanilla cream, the coffee and the vk4 taste alike but the vk4 has more aroma.

So far in my collection and from most enjoyable is

VK vanilla cream
Liqua Vanilla
VK 4
Coffee
Liqua american tobacco
TopQ energy drink

Reactions: Like 1


----------

